

Ash HN: How do you code fast? Using Emmet/Zen-Coding? - NicoJuicy

Does anyone use something like &quot;Zen Coding&quot;&#x2F;&quot;Emmet&quot; to develop faster?<p>If so, what are you using?
======
NicoJuicy
If you don't know what Emmet or Zen Coding is, then see some examples here :
[http://docs.emmet.io/abbreviations/](http://docs.emmet.io/abbreviations/)

